# JiJa does your country | Linklist summary



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Ahoi. In the subforums of Australia, Germany and Canada some users already know about my picture threads. I decided to set up a linklist in this forum which lead to the threads (instead of having one thread for all journeys)

Lets start with finished trips.

Another goddamn German does the east coast - click here 
A journey from Cairns to Sydney from comment #1 to #104


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

JiJa in the Rockies of Canada - *click here* 
A journey from Vancouver to Calgary


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Summer in Sydney - *click here* 
Working in a webdesign agency in Sydney with plenty of excursion through this amizing diverse city. Starting from comment#108 to the very end


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

JiJa loves Melbourne - *click here* 
Intermezzo in Melbourne from comment #179 to #235 expiring the cities unique architectual variety


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

360° Namibia - *click here*
the full story will be displayed in the thread as linked above. Highlights will be shown here.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

*360° Namibia
- 2015 edition by SheJot - *​*___________________________________________________​*
First two stages are one Windhoek and Naukluft park
don't miss and click below 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128124878#post128124878

teaser


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

*360° Namibia
- 2015 edition by SheJot - *​*___________________________________________________​*
Sesriem, Sossuvlei and Solitaire are now out
don't miss and click below 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128124878#post128124878


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey folks. Its again time to jump into a plane and travel sumwhere. This time we are going to Portugal. My adventures between the atlantic coast and shitload of whiskey bottles can be read in the Portuguese Forum. Have fun by clicking dat link below 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1957091


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

This time only in German. But at least from Comment #295 on you can enjoy my pitures from Nepal
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1227397&page=15


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Again only in German
*China*

From Bejing over Shanghai to the Li River.
Starting from comment #350
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1227397&page=18

Have Fun


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

*Konnici wa*
*- Explore Japan with JiJa  -*​*___________________________________________________​*
Howdy folks. Once again I have a new travel story completet. This time it is again in English. Have fun with my pics of Central Japan.
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2087319

From Tokyo


















Hakone









Kanazawa









Kyoto









Osaka









even to my flat in Hamburg with insights of my fridge 









Go Go Go

Don't miss it

Link again
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2087319


----------

